# Is my pigeon egg dead?



## Pigeonlover669 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yesterday I came home from school only to find that my two eggs which have been fertile and coming along nicely had two small dents in both of them. I took them inside to see if they were alive and one was dead and i think had been for awhile, while the other was alive because i could see movement. I took the other egg inside and put it under a heat lamp. but coming home today after school i saw no movement. i think they are soft shell from lack of calcium, but is there a chance that it could survive? also they were about 5 days away from hatching and it hardly looks like the egg has anything in it? i would have figured being this close to hatching the egg would be taken up more by the chick then what i saw.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

YES its dead ive read your other post you cant mess around and move eggs you should leave them alone more ... its okay they will lay more in ten days ... throw the egg out and leave them alone .....


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

and if you know what a live egg looks like since you have done it 4 years then why are you asking now? dont ask people of there advise then not listen to it .... if you want to do it your why then do it your way and make it your way ... dont ask and then ignore them .. like the boy who cryed wolf. if you keep asking and dont listen then no one will help when you really dont know ... ask and listen and they will help every-time ..


----------



## Pigeonlover669 (Feb 22, 2012)

ok yes even though i HAVE had pigeons for four years i'm only 16 and i'm just trying to do the best i can. I don't mess with them when they're nesting. When i walked in i happened to notice she was off her nest so i took the oppurtunity to check them out. I don't go around handling their eggs and babies all the time, because i know that disturbs them. and BECAUSE i don't constantly hold their eggs and mess around and check them i don't know exactly how the eggs are supposed to look at every stage of develpment. and how am i ignoring people?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

well your comment about how you know when they are dead eggs was worded wrong and it seamed like you where putting the other member off, and you keep asking this question when you should be talking on your other thread where people have gave you there insite that you dont want to read or let them ask questions


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

did you put the egg back under the nesting hen? or is she now off the nest for good?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

"I knew it was dead because i've had pigeons for four years now and i can tell the difference between a live healthy egg and a dead one. I candled them in my basement. The live one was veiny and moving and the other one was dark and clouded. and when i cracked it open it was brown and slimy." this comment made was the remark i took as rude and putting the other member off .... its just my two cents with pigeons you have to go with your gut and let things ride .... if the egg is dead it wont hatch and if its good it will hatch ... no one can tell you yes or no for sure .. 
Reply With Quote


----------



## Pigeonlover669 (Feb 22, 2012)

oh sorry, i went back and reread my comment and your right it does look a little rude. i honestly did not mean it to be. I was just trying to say that i COULD tell the difference and for him not to worry that i knew enough to tell when an egg is dead. but i can see how it looked incencitive. and i read their answers on the other one but this was a totally different question. i was just curious if i saw no movement does that signal its dead. will it cloud over eventually or how do i tell when to throw it out. I don't feel right throwing out a live baby if i can help it. i've done it before on accident and i never want to to that again.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

with your birds already lacking Calcium you should let them sit the whole time on the eggs till THEY decide to give up since it takes alot of calcium to make a egg shell and egg ... If you throw away the eggs then your hen could get sick and you could lose her then you never would get babys from that hen... so let them ride it out and you may or may-not get babys .... lol you have to be patient+


----------



## Pigeonlover669 (Feb 22, 2012)

i will admit i was getting a little irritated because i felt like people kept snapping at me for touching their eggs, when i only took them because she was off them and they looked broken to me. she is on a pair of fake eggs right now. i just didn't know if her weight would crush the egg even more.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah i have been in your shoes once before ... i threw out a good egg and thats when i made up my mind to let the eggs ride it out ... ive also lost a hen from throwing out to many eggs in a row... she got weak and died ... and i felt even worse ... just trying to help you out not trying to be a prick ha ha i know how it is you want to know now and want proven answers


----------



## Pigeonlover669 (Feb 22, 2012)

ya i threw out two eggs with babies half developed. felt sick inside. Now, why would throwing out to many eggs be bad for her? what would that do?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

it will deprive her of much needed calcium and once she does not have firm egg shells they could become miss shaped and get stuck inside her killing her.. or making her weak so that a sickness could kill her low immune system


----------



## Pigeonlover669 (Feb 22, 2012)

ooooh ok, that makes sence. my mom is going to take me to tractor supply tomorow right after school to get some oyster shells. like i said i've had pigeons for awhile and never had this problem. the man i got my birds from WAY back a few years said he never used any because he didn't think it made a difference. and i found it didn't either until now.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

"well it does and does not if you can fly them then you "dont need " it as much but i would rather let my birds eat it in a safe loft then the unsafe ground them self s ... tractor supply may have it .. do you have a local grain Elevator around you that sells horse feed, cow feed? they have it alot cheaper and i like it alot


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

what made you get into birds so young? and what type do you have?


----------



## Pigeonlover669 (Feb 22, 2012)

yes i probably do, i have a farmers co'op that i could go to.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

i would try that its worth your time .. and they may have other stuff .. i dont like the TSC grit it seams more for chickens and such ..


----------

